# Cape Fear



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Open Results as Posted on RR (Entry Numbers Only):

1st) Seaside's Gorgeous George, "Clooney", Owned by Rita and Frank Jones and Handled by Alan Pleasant

2nd) FC AFC Sk's Dirty Little Secret, Owned by Elizabeth Madden and Handled by Gary Unger (P/Elizabeth Dixon 

3rd) FC AFC In The Hunt's Shake And Bake, Owned by Erik Gawthorpe and Handled by Gary Unger (P/Elizabeth Dixon

4th) FC AFC Straight to the Heart-Dagger, Owned by Johnny Armstrong and Handled by Johnny Armstrong (A/Alan Pleasant (P 

RJ) Holland Cliffs Sweet Inspiration, Owned by Alvin Hatcher and Handled by Alan Pleasant (P/Alvin Hatcher (A

Jams:

Oppegaard's Kangaroo Calamity, Owned by Susanne Oppegaard and Handled by Mike Oppegaard 

The Loan Arranger, Owned by Betsy Madden and Handled by Gary Unger (P/Elizabeth Dixon

Peconic Bays BELLX1, Owned by Dolores Smith and Handled by Ed Forry (P



Thank you Alan Pleasant for Handling "Clooney" to his Open WIN!



Congratulations to All!

rita


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Congratulations Rita


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Congrats Rita and Frank!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Thank you, Bubba and Tom! 

rita


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Has AM finished yet?


----------

